# How much to ask for mint 05 Rincon?



## Rwolfgang (Mar 9, 2014)

Hey guys, I'm new so please don't ride me too hard. I have an 05 Rincon, it was beat to death when I found it... I ordered all new plastics, controls, bars, seat, brakes, cv boots, 700 big red dogs for in the tranny, hyd seals for the tranny, oil pump, timing and pump chains, .010 piston and rings and bearings/ bushings. I have about 3500-3800 invested including purchase price and hauling almost 6 hours one way. This machine should look and run like brand new. My question is, what would you guys pay for a basically brand new but used machine of this caliber? Did I go overboard? All parts are genuine oem honda. Just looking for opinions here.


----------



## hursteric (Oct 21, 2014)

I couldn't imagine paying more then 4000 if its mint. The issue is now a days guys are wanting the big bore twins and you can find them all day around 4 to 5 grand. My advice is pick a # you feel is fair and stick to it you will eventually find the rite buyer that will pay what you are asking for. It just may take a wile.


----------



## Rwolfgang (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks hursteric, I just bought an 07 680 that has 28" laws and 2" highlifter kit, snorkel etc. I think I might use a lot of my new parts on it and use the good used ones from it to finish the 650. I don't think there's any differences in the body. Then I can list the 05 reasonably and I'll keep the 07 for now. I have a 12 brute 750i eps, basically stock and perfect condition except itp terra cross tires that was my personal quad and I think I might sell it to help fund my business for now.


----------

